

Oracle Confirms Plan B for the JDK - Garbage
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/09/plan-b

======
RichClaxton
Am i reading this right, are they dropping Swing from JDK7 release?

~~~
JunkDNA
I don't believe so. Looks like they are dropping the Swing Applications
Framework which is an add-on to make Swing apps easier to develop.

~~~
RichClaxton
OK cheers, I thought it was a bit drastic.

